
Adobe to Kill Off Flash in January’s Creative Cloud Update - kosmos1337
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/12/adobe-to-kill-off-flash-in-januarys-creative-cloud-update/
======
chatsap
The headline is scary. But then if you read carefully - "Not the Flash
Player..but Flash Professional, the main authoring tool used to create Flash
animations". So nothing to panic right away. Adobe is moving towards a better
world.

